# 01' Pathfinder help



## VP500 (Sep 15, 2005)

I searched and nothing really pertained to my questions.

My sister drives a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder with the bose system. Just recently she recieved an "Error 2" that displayed on her headunit. If I do replace the headunit with an aftermarket one, will I need to replace all of the speakers as well? I know for my IS300 that some speakers are ran at 2 ohms thus not working with the 4 ohm output from aftermarket headunits.

I read up on one alpine headunit that allows you to retain the factory controls on the steering wheel, has anyone done it? Work well?

Also, is there any way to keep the factory speakers?

Thanks


----------



## VP500 (Sep 15, 2005)

VP500 said:


> I searched and nothing really pertained to my questions.
> 
> My sister drives a 2001 Nissan Pathfinder with the bose system. Just recently she recieved an "Error 2" that displayed on her headunit. If I do replace the headunit with an aftermarket one, will I need to replace all of the speakers as well? I know for my IS300 that some speakers are ran at 2 ohms thus not working with the 4 ohm output from aftermarket headunits.
> 
> ...



anyone? haha


----------



## jfsharp (Oct 3, 2005)

*ERR2 ("Error 2") display*

You need to check out this link!

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/4/137782.html 

The "ERR2" problem appear to be *VERY *wide spread!!!  

While there are a number of posts (100+), the general message is that the CD changer that Nissan/Infiniti selected for use with the Bose system (made by Clarion) in their cars/trucks SUCKS big-time!!

Currently, only one of the posters has any kind of resolution.

In response to your original question (keeping the speakers), if you read through the messages, you will see a reference to an adapter that Crutchfield carries (http://www.crutchfield.com/S-2u34RgEHito/cgi-bin/prodview.asp?i=142C4NN03 ). It's a possibility.


----------

